# Nederman Extractor



## JandK (31 Aug 2014)

A very well meaning friend of mine gave me a Nederman SER 663 Filterbox and a 552 fan for extraction purposes in my workshop, unfortunately this is meant for metal work and it is also 3 phase. and it is huge, bigger than a Startrite TA 175. I do not really want to sell it but I do need a chip extractor. Since the filter box part is totally unsuited to woodworking I was wondering if the fan part could be converted into a chip extractor. Anyone with some advice?


----------



## Myfordman (31 Aug 2014)

I'm sure the blower will be suitable. Depends on the size of the fan and the motor power.
If it is dual voltage then a simple home brew converter should work OK.
Then you need a drop box or a cyclone. If you are shifting fine dust then possibly a filter on the output too.
Plenty of threads on here about dust collectors.

There is motor info here http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bob.minchi ... Issue2.pdf


----------

